# Asurman sculpt



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all just putting some work up of stuff im doing. Bad-ass Asurman with dual wrist mounted shuruken pistols and a nasty looking sword so far i have just got his posture right and the base set up properly

View attachment 959936132

Rocky outcrop base
View attachment 959936133

basic leg position to start
View attachment 959936134


View attachment 959936135


View attachment 959936136

Haaving abit of fun seeing it all together rough 
View attachment 959936137


View attachment 959936138

Reajusted legs making it look more natural and possible
View attachment 959936139

The shuruken cannon and arm compartion before i file it down and make it into a wrist blaster.

I have Green stuffed the legs together shaped the loincloth so not much i can to until its all dry will update tomorrow further


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looking good so far pal!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all got more done sculpted the helmet for oneside and the shoulder pads to start, once its all solid i will craft it back and sculpt them into better shapes and straighten it all out

View attachment 959936143

Green stuffed with loincloth needs tidying up
View attachment 959936144

basis for shoulders
View attachment 959936147

helmet detail needs a clean up


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good so far.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

the pose looks good and so does the sculpting, when your doing sculpts sandpaper is your best friend


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello! Just an update of the last 3-5 days work on meester Asurman! after getting the pose right and setting his legs up, I GSed his helm on the other side it needs abit more sculpting but im hapy so far.
View attachment 959936246

View attachment 959936247

View attachment 959936248

View attachment 959936249

View attachment 959936250

View attachment 959936251

The torso has been done on the base level had his ying and yang put on to be carved and the shoulders shaped. Once dry I will work on it more.
View attachment 959936252

View attachment 959936253

The left arm is almost finished just needs sharpening on the edges so it looks cleaner.
The right arm hasn't arrived yet which considering its coming from USA It will arrive when it does!

The waist and bum needs work but im either going to sculpt a mini bumcloth on him or just fix his bum.
View attachment 959936254

View attachment 959936255


The Base is set im going to drill his feet and pin him to the rocks then base paint that.

His Cape will be once I recieved the right arm and thats fixed it means that i can get the flow properly and get it cinematic looking. Im going to use tombking banner skulls just where it fastens on the back and see what its like.

My questions for you lovely people are. 
Should I sculpt the face of the helmet?
Should I add decorative detail on the helmet?
What do you guys think?
All comments are useful and I will think abuot them but no guarantee ill use them ;P
Thanks Dom C


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi guys and gals got another smallish update. Here you go.

























His waist is getting a utility belt to beef him up a little and just general adjustments and changes... hope you like!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

He's looking really cool so far. The Phoenix Lords are in pretty major need of an overhaul anyway. Looking forward to seeing how this ends.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the pose is looking good as is the overall shape.

And while I disagree completely with asmodai - I think Jes Goodwin's Phoenix lords are among the best eldar models ever done. I think personalizing your models is always an awesome challenge.

I'm personally always daunted by sculpting and converting eldar extensively because of how clean and tidy my work needs to be to look good and to really fit with the clean lines of the rest of the model.

Are you planning on smoothing, filing, trimming, and straightening your GS work? As it is ( and I know it's WIP) much of it looks far to clunky and chunky to be believable as "Eldar". 

I think the utility belt will help a bunch. And I think the ankle armor you did looks good, it matches up with the other ankle pretty well.

The shoulders and headdress however are really rough and blobby. If you are already planning on going back and refining your shapes then I'm agreeing - if not I would very much encourage you to do so.

I think you're on good track you just aren't there yet.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I think the pose is looking good as is the overall shape.
> 
> And while I disagree completely with asmodai - I think Jes Goodwin's Phoenix lords are among the best eldar models ever done. I think personalizing your models is always an awesome challenge.
> 
> ...


Yurp I agree with most these points haha done eldar only once before and was horrific! its mostly a dry fit together the head is coming back out and the shoulders aren't done. I found that you generally have to overshoot with the GS then cut back and get the clean lines then instead of one hit wonder.

the GS on the shoulders are just there to be filed down and straightened. It will be much more work but im getting there.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Gotcha. I work much the same way with greenstuff. Greenstuff is wonderful that its both an additive and subtractive medium.

I wish you the best of luck as you trim things down. I know I find it hard to be delicate enough for chaos marines . . . Eldar are quite a challenge.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey all just an update finished his belt with variety of bitz hes getting there teh shoulders are now smarter and just need tweaking then onto the cape still no arm yet...... 

Note i took off the yin and yang it was too big so re-doing that. and the head and body are blue tacked so they will sit more into the sockets.









































































































Whaddya think?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

It is a great start. My only concern is that he looks to be falling bakwards. Maybe try to lean the torso forward to make him look like keeping his balance.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice. Perhaps you can have an enemy leaping at him so you don't have to change the pose that much? Otherwise go with Moriouce.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> It is a great start. My only concern is that he looks to be falling bakwards. Maybe try to lean the torso forward to make him look like keeping his balance.


Yeah I noticed just now haha its only bluetacked so is repositionable 



DeathJester921 said:


> Very nice. Perhaps you can have an enemy leaping at him so you don't have to change the pose that much? Otherwise go with Moriouce.


I may have a broken enemy on the rocks but depends if it clutters the mini 

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Loving what I see.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Loving what I see.


Well this is the most important thing Yayy! just waiting on that bleeding arm and it can be finished off really i dont want to sculpt the cape till i have the arm positioned and the cape waving past it...

I really wanna paint it too  anyways more work done tommorrow!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi again just dry fitted the new cape i still feel its abit rigid and needs abit more curve crease and flex but here you are!

View attachment 959936519
View attachment 959936520


View attachment 959936521
View attachment 959936522


View attachment 959936523
View attachment 959936524


View attachment 959936525
View attachment 959936526


View attachment 959936527
View attachment 959936528


View attachment 959936529
View attachment 959936530


View attachment 959936531
View attachment 959936532


View attachment 959936533


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

And the rest
View attachment 959936534


View attachment 959936535


View attachment 959936536


View attachment 959936537


So thats it for now tell me what you think opinions and tips! Thanks Dom C


----------

